# YOU...are being tracked



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

For the first time in a very long period of time i went into my local Royal Bank where i have had an account for close to 22 years.....the objective was to have 100.00 in Canadian Twenties...made into change.....50.00 of 5s and 50.00 of 10s.

She asked for my client card to make the tranaction...to make change???.....i refused and told the teller it was invasive...unecessary ....why i asked...i got a smile and she said it was their policy.
The short is the institutions are tracking ALL of our interactions no matter how mundane. What low we have reached in this year of 2017.....what happened???


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

It could be that if there is any discrepancy in her till at the end of the day it would be easy to go back and look at every transaction to see where it happened.

Just saying. 
The fact is most people would be amazed at the information that's collected banking, paypal, ebay, credit cards, money exchange,buying gold, travel.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you think Airmiles and all the other loyalty cards are for?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I suspect it's policy to avoid counterfeit and so they'll have a record.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting. I go into a nearby TD Trust branch frequently for rolls of quarters for laundry. I have an account at another TD branch and always offer them my banking card, but since it's just conversion of a $10 or $20 bill that I already have on me, they never have me swipe the card.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Interesting, condor. How did you find me here? Was that a siren?


I'm a pretty big privacy advocate and I have plenty of concerns. Banks having us check in is not ideal but it's hardly the biggest invasion of privacy.

When someone has been in a motorcycle accident is brought into the emergency room, there is no point treating their ingrown toenail.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

My microwave is watching me....and it's not amused.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Google probably knows more personal information about you than CRA, CSIS, and your bank put together.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ True


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Could the request from the teller be to ensure you are a client before making change?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

frase said:


> Could the request from the teller be to ensure you are a client before making change?


Probably. It is reasonable for the bank to know if you are a customer or not. I see nothing nefarious here.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll also notice that, every deposit of cash is placed in separate bags, logged against your account. Probably to check for counterfeit money...

Then here are the video cameras, your credit cards usage, debit card usage, loyalty cards, ip addresses, gps, cell phones, email, messaging, my god.

Of course, the UK, USA, and other countries are much worse at tracking.


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

The tellers at the bank have sales targets that they need to meet. When they pull up your card they can see if you are flagged for any offers or anything like that. A teller that I know was telling me that when you log on to your online banking it will cookie your computer and will keep track if you google for mortgages or any other banking related terms. Then when you are at the branch they know what to pitch to you. I don't know how true this is but this is what I have been told by a teller acquaintance.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

lifeliver said:


> The tellers at the bank have sales targets that they need to meet. When they pull up your card they can see if you are flagged for any offers or anything like that. A teller that I know was telling me that when you log on to your online banking it will cookie your computer and will keep track if you google for mortgages or any other banking related terms. Then when you are at the branch they know what to pitch to you. I don't know how true this is but this is what I have been told by a teller acquaintance.


I got so tired of tellers trying to sell me on 'offers' that I requested a manager, told him that if I need something I'll research it online and ask for it, that I was not there to hear a sales pitch and would pull my accounts if it continued, and had them flag my card to never offer me anything when I'm at a teller. So when I go in and they swipe my card, it flags them not to mention anything. Probably says 'watch it, this guy's an *******' or something. Worked really well.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

condor said:


> For the first time in a very long period of time i went into my local Royal Bank where i have had an account for close to 22 years.....the objective was to have 100.00 in Canadian Twenties...made into change.....50.00 of 5s and 50.00 of 10s.
> 
> She asked for my client card to make the tranaction...to make change???.....i refused and told the teller it was invasive...unecessary ....why i asked...i got a smile and she said it was their policy.
> The short is the institutions are tracking ALL of our interactions no matter how mundane. What low we have reached in this year of 2017.....what happened???


how low of of an iq do you have? you went to a business to use their services, they asked you to produce a client card, you refuse? get over yourself. the teller balance her cash at the end of the day and is has to be able to account for every transaction she had processed.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

OP probably is an old dingbat who has twitter, facebook, etc and posts daily. moreover, probably likely that if they had a complaint they would go to a facebook page wall and say "i have an account with you, credit card, mortgage, investments!!! not happy with your service!!!" not realizing they just made themselves a prime target for fraud.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^A picture of Earth from above that the bankers, NASA, New World Order, Illuminati and you know who else don't want you to see.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

of course They see & record everything we do in the internet.

a few years ago a google VP spoke at the commencement ceremony for a prestigious ivy league college.

"We don't have to run studies on what you are thinking," he told the students of the graduating class. "We already know what you are thinking."

ps my take on the bank card required to change $100 cash? cash transactions may now require tracking in order to comply with anti-money-laundering regulations. The threshhold might currently be $100.

.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The experts say obtaining information isn't a problem. 

Parsing through trillions of insignificant data points for something useful is a big problem.

Take the bitcoin experiment as an example of information overload.

The concept was that every transaction would be retained and publicly available to verify transactions. 

It didn't take long for the blockchain to become so large, delays in "verifying" transactions started growing significantly longer.

The bitcoins experts are now arguing about how to fix the inherent problem of "too much information" to provide timely verification.

Collecting infinite amounts of information combined with a finite ability to process it effectively..............is a conundrum.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I think the real problem is when people see trends when they are really looking at random data. If you get a big enough data sample, you can see anything you want.


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> of course They see & record everything we do in the internet.
> 
> a few years ago a google VP spoke at the commencement ceremony for a prestigious ivy league college.
> 
> ...


The bank I used to work for the AML reporting requirement was 10k


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

According to this article CIBC started asking for ID from non-clients in 2015 just to make change:
http://www.torontosun.com/2015/12/20/need-change-for-a-twenty-bring-your-id-to-cibc

Presumably clients would be asked for their client cards.

So this sounds like a trend that is not limited to RBC.

Look at it from the bank's point of view. Someone claiming to be a client requests a service, but refuses to provide proof that they are a client: isn't that a trifle suspicious?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ It seems to be a pretty inconsistent practice amongst the banks themselves. 

In OGG's article, it was CIBC which needed name, address and birthdate whereas RBC didn't (to change 10 bucks!?). And yet in OP's case, it is RBC that required a client card (which would have all his personal account/info). So are they really required to follow some regulatory requirement here (which is kind of ridiculous for getting small changes) or perhaps sees an opportunity to ding the guy a transaction fee if he isn't a customer, similar to that of using an ATM that isn't affiliated with your bank. I think it would be less of a hassle just to pop to local convenience store or supermarket and make a small purchase to change that 10 bucks. I can see changing a $100 bill may be a problem (a counterfeit) but then that $100 may have been dispensed through the ATM anyways.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Given all of the way's we are being tracked in 2017, this seems so mundane and unimportant. 

Read some articles about how Trump used big data to win the election last year, that stuff will turn your head.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Why would I care even if I am being tracked that someone at the bank, other than the teller I am dealing with, knows that I am making change?


----------

